# 3/4/08 - Second Ohio Archery In The Schools Tournament



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

For the second year in a row, Maysville High School in Muskingum County earned first-place overall team honors, as well as numerous individual awards, at the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) state tournament.

More...


----------

